# List of ASX Pharma Midcaps



## PharmBBs (26 November 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum so please excuse me if this is a noob question...

So I finally have some cash to play with and I want to invest it but I'm a bit lost as to how to find the right lists with the right filters. Specifically, I'm looking for pharma and aged care related midcaps with decent (in this case, the yield beats inflation) and consistent (ie consistently has delivered in the past) dividends, and good fundamentals etc. I have done some searching on this forum and marketindex.com seems pretty useful but it isn't quite what I'm looking for. I need more info than just what it gives me. I've also heard of MCap (some kind of software?) I don't know what it is though or where to get it. 

The list doesn't need to be up to date by the nanosecond just fyi; I'm looking for a long term investment where I buy and let it sit for 10+ years (and not stress over every little market fluctuation lol). 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Klogg (27 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum so please excuse me if this is a noob question...
> 
> So I finally have some cash to play with and I want to invest it but I'm a bit lost as to how to find the right lists with the right filters. Specifically, I'm looking for pharma and aged care related midcaps with decent (in this case, the yield beats inflation) and consistent (ie consistently has delivered in the past) dividends, and good fundamentals etc. I have done some searching on this forum and marketindex.com seems pretty useful but it isn't quite what I'm looking for. I need more info than just what it gives me. I've also heard of MCap (some kind of software?) I don't know what it is though or where to get it.
> 
> ...




Not sure which platform you're using, but I know you can search by GICS grouping in ComSec. I would imagine many others allow you to do something similar (GICS code = "Healthcare/biotech")
Just a heads up - they're not very accurate.

Also, take a look at PME and SRX. Both are expensive by traditional valuation metrics but may match what you're after. (I don't own either of them)


----------



## PharmBBs (27 November 2016)

Klogg said:


> Not sure which platform you're using, but I know you can search by GICS grouping in ComSec. I would imagine many others allow you to do something similar (GICS code = "Healthcare/biotech")
> Just a heads up - they're not very accurate.
> 
> Also, take a look at PME and SRX. Both are expensive by traditional valuation metrics but may match what you're after. (I don't own either of them)




I'm using nabtrade. And thanks, I'll check that out. Even if GICS is inaccurate, it's better than not having a filter.


----------



## luutzu (27 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> I'm using nabtrade. And thanks, I'll check that out. Even if GICS is inaccurate, it's better than not having a filter.




Did some research into the sector. Here's me blog on it and below are my takeaways.

http://blog.danginvestor.com.au/bad-bio/



THE VERY INTERESTING

worth a much closer look:
•PSIVIDA CORP. (PVA)
•SIRTEX MEDICAL LIMITED (SRX)

Though Sirtex seems a bit too pricey at Sept. 2016 – its expansion plans and growth in the last three years suggests a much closer look to see if there’s some bargain left for the value-minded investor.

pSivida need a bit more specialised research into its existing and new pipelines.



THE SPECS

And just to show that value investors aren’t shy of a gamble, keep an eye out for INNATE IMMUNOTHERAPEUTICS LIMITED (IIL). Its Phase 2b research into its only, and the world’s only, drug for SPMS (Secondary Progressive MS) treatment is due to be completed in April 2017, with results release around August or September 2017. If the result goes well, and management seems positive (as they always do) that it will, then either a corporate takeover or a partnership with Big Pharma. Fail though and it’ll be total loss.

VITA LIFE SCIENCES LIMITED (VSC): Vita is small, been small since 1947. Its vitamins and supplement are reasonable businesses given the current love with Blackmores. With management and the company buying shares – a buy back of up to 15% of its stocks is currently under way until May 2017 or the 2017 AGM – maybe a potential takeover for the likes of Blackmores. Something the market had probably priced in given its multiples to some 21 times earnings, 3 times sales.

For Mayne Pharma Group, you might need to wait for a crash in its price.


----------



## PharmBBs (27 November 2016)

luutzu said:


> Did some research into the sector. Here's me blog on it and below are my takeaways.
> 
> http://blog.danginvestor.com.au/bad-bio/
> 
> .




Urgh that's depressing. I wish we had some better pharmas. 
Still I am inclined to go with VSC just because the median-worse case scenario is that it keeps chugging out dividends (2.8% barely beats my bank interest lol). And also IIL, because being the only MS cure & in phase 2b with positive feedback thus far from clinical trial participants... is a very tempting gamble. 

Thanks for the link. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## luutzu (27 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Urgh that's depressing. I wish we had some better pharmas.
> Still I am inclined to go with VSC just because the median-worse case scenario is that it keeps chugging out dividends (2.8% barely beats my bank interest lol). And also IIL, because being the only MS cure & in phase 2b with positive feedback thus far from clinical trial participants... is a very tempting gamble.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Very interesting stuff.




I'd probably go for IIL if my speculation money aren't already maxed out on a couple other bets. With most test subjects still wanting the drug after their trials... that might be an indication that at least over half of patient would find the drug to be effective for them - and that's enough for IIL to pass the phase and be taken over.

But if it fail, then there really is no tomorrow for investors with them. Interesting that John Rubino, Chairman of Monadelphous, has either half a million shares or half a million dollars in them. 

But yea, all speculation and to bet anything that could go to zero require a lot of knowledge in the area. Else you might get out too early, or stay for too long and lose your shirt on it.


CSL look reasonably priced for the long term at the moment. Though the market looks like it's itching for any bad news to sink it. That and with these kind of stocks, any bad news tend to half them below that reasonable price level in a real hurry. So let's hope it screw up somewhere and hit $50 or $70.


----------



## skc (28 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this forum so please excuse me if this is a noob question...
> 
> So I finally have some cash to play with and I want to invest it but I'm a bit lost as to how to find the right lists with the right filters. Specifically, I'm looking for pharma and aged care related midcaps with decent (in this case, the yield beats inflation) and consistent (ie consistently has delivered in the past) dividends, and good fundamentals etc. I have done some searching on this forum and marketindex.com seems pretty useful but it isn't quite what I'm looking for. I need more info than just what it gives me. I've also heard of MCap (some kind of software?) I don't know what it is though or where to get it.
> 
> ...




Most of these won't fit the criteria you look for in terms of consistent past performance... but they should give you a starting point for some names that you may not have come across.

MSB, BNO, CUV, PVA, BLT, ANP, NRT
SRX, OSL
ACR, ACL
SIP, API
MYX, IDT

Aged care
EHE, JHC, REG


----------



## PharmBBs (29 November 2016)

skc said:


> Most of these won't fit the criteria you look for in terms of consistent past performance... but they should give you a starting point for some names that you may not have come across.
> 
> MSB, BNO, CUV, PVA, BLT, ANP, NRT
> SRX, OSL
> ...




Those aged care stocks... All of them have decent yields but they are all young and all debt-laden, but tbh it's just what I've been looking for since the pharmaceuticals are easier to find. I also found some other related stocks (like Aveo) when researching the ones you posted. So yes, just what the doctor ordered, thanks!


----------



## skc (29 November 2016)

PharmBBs said:


> Those aged care stocks... All of them have decent yields but they are all young and all debt-laden, but tbh it's just what I've been looking for since the pharmaceuticals are easier to find. I also found some other related stocks (like Aveo) when researching the ones you posted. So yes, just what the doctor ordered, thanks!




Aveo is more like houses for older persons ... so more real estate than aged / healthcare related imo. It is however driven by the same grand demographic trends, but it is less impacted by issues like government funding, unionised costs etc.

But if you are interested in AOG the other related peers are GTY, LIC, INA, EGH.


----------



## PharmBBs (1 December 2016)

luutzu said:


> I'd probably go for IIL if my speculation money aren't already maxed out on a couple other bets.




Yup. I bought some shares in them so here's hoping the gamble works out. Fingers crossed.



> CSL look reasonably priced for the long term at the moment. Though the market looks like it's itching for any bad news to sink it. That and with these kind of stocks, any bad news tend to half them below that reasonable price level in a real hurry. So let's hope it screw up somewhere and hit $50 or $70.




Yeah I hope it tanks because I want to buy in but there's no way I'm accepting accepting a 2% yield.



skc said:


> Aveo is more like houses for older persons ... so more real estate than aged / healthcare related imo. It is however driven by the same grand demographic trends, but it is less impacted by issues like government funding, unionised costs etc.
> 
> But if you are interested in AOG the other related peers are GTY, LIC, INA, EGH.




Thanks again for the tip. INA looks pretty good. I like the way they are run. PR is crucial when it comes to aged care and they seem to be very much on top of it. I think they have a lot of growth potential.


----------

